# Our homemade gotcha-like lures for Spanish/Blues



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

We make our own lures and bottom rigs. My father has a mold and he pours lead and then buys pen parts from the local walmart to assemble the rest of the lure.

He pours lead into his homemade molds and uses pen parts from Walmart to construct the lures. Some of his lures have 2 sets of hooks and some one. They rarely get tangled and work great with great action when you jerk them. And when youre fishing for Mackerel you want as much action as you can get. We use all kinds of colors. We use 40 lb fluorocarbon leaders with loop knots. You dont lose as many lures that way. Here is an image of some of our lures...

http://bangladeshtornadoes.org/OuterBanks/fishing/lures/963979_10151667614353669_305068217_o.jpg

Hugehail


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

Neat stuff!


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

I like to have one of those little clear packs and try them out...im all about homemade stuff....awesome stuff


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Do they catch fish!
!


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

Hell yeah!! And we probably have enough to last me until im dead. lol. If you beg I might send you one. 



bbcroaker said:


> Do they catch fish!
> !


----------



## taskmongo (Jan 7, 2007)

what do you catch in KS on them. also where are pen parts at wallmart.


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

We dont use them in Kansas, only for catching blues and spanish. But I bet you could use them here for stripers and wiper. You need a lathe and the molds to make the lures. My father is going to sell the lathe
and retire from making these lures. The art will be gone with him when he dies. If ure serious about making these lures, you have a few months to get out to Shelby, NC where he lives and get all the specifics
on how to make them and procure his lathe and molds and know how to buy the pen parts. I think he has a ton of parts at home. I dont have the time and patience to do it myself and I dont want to mess around with molten lead. And I dont need to. He has several hundred of them made that will last me many years.


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

I grew up in Lawrenceville in southern VA BTW. That's why we always went to Nags Head. I live in KS because Im a severe weather fanatic.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

LOL! That's exactly how the originals were made. Look at my post on the What you catch on a got-cha in the general forum. The originals were made one at a time by one man.

Bill


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

Here is proof that these lures catch fish.  This is June 7, 2012 on NHP and thats my wife with the Spanish.
http://bangladeshtornadoes.org/OuterBanks/fishing/lures/DSC03829.JPG


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

They look great!!


----------



## luv2fish1 (Apr 20, 2010)

hugehail said:


> We make our own lures and bottom rigs. My father has a mold and he pours lead and then buys pen parts from the local walmart to assemble the rest of the lure.
> 
> He pours lead into his homemade molds and uses pen parts from Walmart to construct the lures. Some of his lures have 2 sets of hooks and some one. They rarely get tangled and work great with great action when you jerk them. And when youre fishing for Mackerel you want as much action as you can get. We use all kinds of colors. We use 40 lb fluorocarbon leaders with loop knots. You dont lose as many lures that way. Here is an image of some of our lures...
> 
> ...


Id be interesting in purchasing some if you have any for sale. You can email me [email protected] if you want to sell a few.

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

What kind of lathe, and how much for the molds?


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

I just talked to my father on the phone and he wants to keep his molds a while longer in case he is healthy enough to make some more lures. I know he plans to sell the lathe. Are you still interested in the lathe if you cant get the molds right now?


----------



## ZNicholson82 (May 29, 2013)

Was that a citation. Looks close


----------

